# Somebody please help me [more KatToons to guess. UPDATE: post#27 to find out]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Somebody please help me here. I think I have an issue - A big one, I think!!!

"I CAN'T STOP DRAWING":smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair: 

I tried to stay away from paint, but I must admit that I am hooked, addicted or whatever you wanna call it. I didn't do anything this weekend except for drawing. I missed a couple of outings because I refused to leave paint...It is enjoyable, but I didn't think that I will get addicted to it!!! :smhelp: before I stick myself to the the computer screen, drawing, drawing and drawing. I have no idea when will this addiction go!!!

On another note, bellow are 3 of the many paintings that I did yesterday and today (3 SM maltese related)....

I prefer that you guess them  I would love to see if some will get them right. It isn't easy since I don't put much details in the drawing (and without having the real picture next to the cartoon, it can be hard), but hopefully, my hints will help ^_^ and some will enjoy!

*KatToon (1)*









Hints for KatToon (1)
1. The maltese whom I tried to draw is a boy

2. He is one year old.

3. He wasn't at the beach in the real picture that I was looking at when drawing. The reason why I draw a beach in the background (apologies if the drawing doesn't represent a beach. Kat isn't a real artist - only does it for fun since she is currently enjoying doing so  ) is: his name kindda relates to the beach; not the meaning of the name itself, but his mommy once mentioned that she loves the beach (loves a specific place that has a beautiful beach, so she named her boy with a name that is originated from that place). 

4. His mommy doesn't know that I drew a KatToon (cartoon) of her baby. If she posted here early enough, look at her signature, you would most certainly know who the malt is in the above KatToon  because I made sure to draw the appearance of what he was wearing in the real pic:wub:


*KatToon (2)*









Hints to KatToon (2)
1. The maltese whom I tried to draw is a *Girl*.

2. She lives with her mommy, daddy and another girl maltese:wub:

3. she is a fetch-a-holic! In other words, loves to play fetch so much. she is addicted to playing ball. 

4. She was peeking underneath the door in the real picture that I was looking at when drawing. Her mommy says that when she goes to a room, closes the door, her little girl reacts in that way: peeks her head underneath to look through for her mommy AWWWWWWWWWWH

5. My drawing doesn't do her justice. I am planning to draw another KatToon of another real picture of her soon.

6. Her mommy knows about this KatToon (I was so happy to know that she liked it and that it made her smile  ), but I asked her not to help you guys in the hints  (to her mommy: you can confuse them, by posting random guesses to this KatToon:HistericalSmiley

*KatToon (3)*









Hints to KatToon (3)

1. the malt whom I tried to draw is a Boy:wub:

2. A VERY smart boy. He has the looks and the brain. My boy, monster Snowy, and him kindda grew up together in SM. His mommy is one of the few people who was into trick training with him when I first joined SM few years ago. So it was fun to see someone who was into something that I was also into with my maltese. 

3. Before, I used to read and see a lot of him...miss him so much around here now  ... but the good thing is that he is doing good and all is well with his mommy and family.

4. He lives with another maltese as well, a girl though:wub:

5. His name ends with an 'O'


I think that is it for now ... let me know if you want more hints ^_^ Feel free to guess whatever that comes into your minds and just have fun 

To pass SM guessing games, you gotta always remember to "Pay attention to details"  good luck and have fun guessing or looking through :chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lol, i'm sorry to see that you have become addicted to drawing. It looks as if your having alot of fun with it and your doing a great job. I love looking to see who you've draw and trying to guess who it is.

The first one you drew on here is Aolani i'm pretty sure of it.

The second one i'm pretty sure is Matilda, but i'm at a loss as to who the third one is. Could i have another hint or two? Lol.

Keep up the good work, i'm enjoying it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

(1) is Aolani
(2) Matilda
(3) Jaxx???


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

These are all VERY cute Katkoota!! You are extremely talented. Have you considered putting these images on items to sell like greeting cards, mugs, tee shirts, etc.? I don't know anything about the profitability of using a company like CafePress, but that's the first company that came to mind. The previous owner Joe would know because that's who he used for our calendars.






Joy


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

1. Aolani
2. Matilda
3. ???

I love your drawings Kat!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

3. All I can think of is Where's Waldo. :smilie_tischkante::smpullhair:

LOL Keep 'em coming, Kat. This is fun!:aktion033:

Oh, wait! 
1. Aolani
2. Matilda
3. Toto!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Where's Waldo....to funny Brit!!!
No guesses but love your drawings Kat!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

1. Aolani......Oh Kat, I don't know the others. Let me think about that!!!! I just called Aolani a cool maltese, he's a baby doll!!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Could I PLEASE commission you to draw a KaToon of my girls? You are awesomely talented.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Kat you are sooo talented!! :good post - perfect

1. Aolani
2. Matilda
3. I have no idea????

Keep em' coming!!!! :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

YES!! Aolani has got to be the first malt! I know that face and style anywhere LOL! By the way, he's very honored to have been chosen as one of your muses 

I believe Matilda is the second furbaby, but am havign trouble with the third - let me "cheat" ahem, look around and get back to you on this one.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just noticed the last one ends in an "o" and Jaxx does not. So, I withdraw that one but I don't know who it could be. I don't recall anyone who ends in an "o" that is a boy....hmmmm


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Romo?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Aolani B)

Baxter maybe

Romo I have been looking all day for a hat like that


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG Kat!!! You should start selling these!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

The first is Aolani (sic?)- 100%!!! The 2nd and 3rd..I'm not sure of yet!! 

Great job Kat!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If #3 isn't Toto is it Scooby Do?


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh you are one talented mommy :wub: love it


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

the last one is boo ;-)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I just noticed the last one ends in an "o" and Jaxx does not. So, I withdraw that one but I don't know who it could be. * I don't recall anyone who ends in an "o" that is a boy....hmmmm*


I thought that too (apart from my Milo) and then saw other peoples guesses and remembered them all:blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I still don't know: Toto, Massimo, Boo, Roo,Romo - have I been here long enough to know who the third one is? And is Matilda's mom trying to throw us off by guessing Baxter as the second one? I have to do more cheating - ahem" "research."


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh wow, absolutely GORGEOUS toons. the colours of the first one (aolani) and the beach theme are my favourite.

great KATtoons!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so lost on this....not even one clue who these adorable malts are. But you are really talented, Kat! Keep these drawings coming!! One of these days I'll get one right!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

villemo said:


> the last one is boo ;-)


:aktion033: Yep Maggie, you're right, that would be Patriotic Boo,aka Smarty Boo,my boy genius. lol Hard to believe that hat wasn't a huge give-away.

You did great Kat, a very good likeness & I love your sweet & thoughtful clues. Snowy & Boo,soulmates from afar.Keep on drawing the toons my talented friend.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> :aktion033: Yep Maggie, you're right, that would be Patriotic Boo,aka Smarty Boo,my boy genius. lol Hard to believe that hat wasn't a huge give-away.
> 
> You did great Kat, a very good likeness & I love your sweet & thoughtful clues. Snowy & Boo,soulmates from afar.Keep on drawing the toons my talented friend.


 

WOW! It does look just like him. I did a search for "boo" but came back with too many results and I couldn't remember Boo's mom's screenname. But now that she confiremed it is in fact him, I can definately see the resemblance and it's just like him. Great Kattoon. :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Johita said:


> WOW! It does look just like him. I did a search for "boo" but came back with too many results and I couldn't remember Boo's mom's screenname. But now that she confiremed it is in fact him, I can definately see the resemblance and it's just like him. Great Kattoon. :aktion033:


 
Ditto! I can't believe I forgot about Boo!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:blush: sorry guys, I was out all day (awwh missed hinting away to help, but I must admit that I am impressed :w00t: you got them ALL :chili: the three cuties are mentioned here in the thread:chili - just returned home -it is almost 7 PM here...so, it's SM time for a lil while before I walk my two monsters :wub::wub:

KatToon (1) is Aolani, the cool dude B):wub:









KatToon (2) is darling Matilda :wub: 









KatToon (3) is Smarty Boo:wub:










 hope you had fun guessing away and looking through 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat -- I GOT THEM...after you told me who they are. :brownbag::brownbag::HistericalSmiley: Wow when you see them next to the photos you've done such a great job of translating them into toon form. You just seem to capture their personalities as well. You amaze me. :forgive me::forgive me:Obviously, I am not worthy of guessing. But I still will.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you everybody for guessing away  i had so much fun reading through your guesses. Some of your posts made me giggle .. Glad to read that some are enjoying and happy to know that some like these KatToons. I have a blast drawing them. When it gets OVER (addiction) it can drive me crazy to think that I am trapped....



mysugarbears said:


> Lol, i'm sorry to see that you have become addicted to drawing.


:smpullhair: It feels like there is a magnet in Paint ... People aren't happy that I am canceling my plans with them for drawing :HistericalSmiley: ... BUT I succeeded in leaving the house today:chili: ... but I think that I will do another drawing before I go to bed tonight :blush:



Hunter's Mom said:


> (3) Jaxx???


Jax the smart maltese is also in trick training with his mommy :wub: But when I first joined SM, smarty Boo was the only one who appeared in videos doing tricks back in 2006, along with Snowy. Boo and Snowy are of the same age. Adorable Jax is 3 years younger. I had fun reading the guesses  thanks for putting it in ^_^ love that boy too.



vjw said:


> These are all VERY cute Katkoota!! You are extremely talented. Have you considered putting these images on items to sell like greeting cards, mugs, tee shirts, etc.? I don't know anything about the profitability of using a company like CafePress, but that's the first company that came to mind. The previous owner Joe would know because that's who he used for our calendars.Joy





moshi melo said:


> OMG Kat!!! You should start selling these!!!


awwh thanks guys  and thanks for your idea. I actually haven't considered that when I started drawing, but I got some good ideas from people when seeing the KatToons (including yours). Good ideas, I think - not sure if people would buy them though, to be honest with you lol . I will check about CafePress (will ask Joe) since I really don't know anything about this and how it is done. I guess there is no harm of putting them up for sale even in case no one buys them 

Will have to check further.



gopotsgo said:


> Could I PLEASE commission you to draw a KaToon of my girls? You are awesomely talented.


awwh thanks, 'gopotsgo' for your words about my KatToons (trust me, I am not an artist.. I have no drawing background in school, but will be happy to draw your girls -- I need some good amount of pictures to choose one from. I cheat by choosing the easiest to draw :HistericalSmiley: .. will look through your album and previous picture posts and let you know




Cosy said:


> 3. All I can think of is Where's Waldo. :smilie_tischkante::smpullhair:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:




CeeCee's Mom said:


> I just called Aolani a cool maltese, he's a baby doll!!!!


He sure is a cool maltese dude B)




Johita said:


> YES!! Aolani has got to be the first malt! I know that face and style anywhere LOL! By the way, he's very honored to have been chosen as one of your muses
> 
> I believe Matilda is the second furbaby, but am havign trouble with the third - let me "cheat" ahem, look around and get back to you on this one.


It was so much fun to draw AolaniToon :wub: I drew the beach background to relate it to his naming story and for you to take (I know that you also love the beach - just like me  ). I will PM you the original drawing shortly, without the 'copyright' sign. These ones here are for viewing purpose only 




Matilda's mommy said:


> Baxter maybe





Johita said:


> is Matilda's mom trying to throw us off by guessing Baxter as the second one?


 She sure is .... you ROCK Paula - thanks for the giggles.. luv ya gf :hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Miss_Annie said:


> Romo?


nop but thanks for guessing  had fun reading through everybody's guesses 




villemo said:


> the last one is boo ;-)


:w00t: MAGGIE!!!!!! you are one of these people who ALWAYS amazes me :thmbup: SURE is Smarty Boo :wub:



amby said:


> I thought that too (apart from my Milo) and then saw other peoples guesses and remembered them all:blush:


loool ... well done to all : guessing and some researching (confusing: Paula I am talking about) :HistericalSmiley: ... love you all



princessre said:


> One of these days I'll get one right!!!


:chili:



momtoboo said:


> Hard to believe that hat wasn't a huge give-away.
> 
> You did great Kat, a very good likeness & I love your sweet & thoughtful clues. Snowy & Boo,soulmates from afar.Keep on drawing the toons my talented friend.





Hunter's Mom said:


> Ditto! I can't believe I forgot about Boo!


I think that it is because that ADORABLE picture :wub:was shared long time ago...ok dear Sue, I think it is time you share way so much of the smarty boy and his doll sister:wub::wub::chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe, this is such great fun, Kat! Such cute MaltToons!! Nice job! :aktion033::aktion033: Matilda, Aolani, and Boo look so awesome! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat, I love the KatToon of Matilda,:wub: problem is I couldn't convince anyone it wasn't her:HistericalSmiley:
I knew I had seen that hat somewhere, just couldn't find who was wearing it:brownbag:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> problem is I couldn't convince anyone it wasn't her:HistericalSmiley:


:two thumbs up: you did great LOL sure made me giggle to see your post and read the name that you chose for confusion :HistericalSmiley:

hugs
Kat


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat'

You are A_M_A_Z_I_N_G!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- this is amazing. I know that if I got into this, I would get addicted too. I knew immediately who they all where. Haven't thought about Boo in a while. Glad to know that he's doing well.

You're very talented.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought about names like:HistericalSmiley: Wilma, Fern, Betty, Agness:HistericalSmiley:did you see the picture of Bailey? lol


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Kat, you are SO talented! You did an awesome job! :aktion033:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Great KatToons! You are very talented! I think it is hard to get so much personality into a picture of a dog that is mostly fur! :biggrin:

Maybe you could do one of Butchie ... and add in some ear fur.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

1. Aolani
2. Matilta
3. I know but I'm not telling b/c his Mommy told me Kat did a toon of him.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh darn, I didn't read far enough. Smarty pants Maggie knew them all! Really great job Kat!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Such a gifted artiste!
Love the KAT-toons!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those were absolutely awesome , i knew it was aolani right away the others i wasnt sure but they are all sooo well done , and i believe they would definitely sell. i would love to see dolce in a kattoon .. keep them up im loving these! at the end u should put them all together into a book , i would buy .. the sm katoons!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Kat..I'm not on here enough to know who to guess )) but just wanted you to know, you do amazingly CUTE designs!!!

Karla and Girlz


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for looking everyone  My subjects to draw melt the heart <3



uniquelovdolce said:


> those were absolutely awesome , i knew it was aolani right away the others i wasnt sure but they are all sooo well done , and i believe they would definitely sell. i would love to see dolce in a kattoon .. keep them up im loving these! at the end u should put them all together into a book , i would buy .. the sm katoons!


I will be happy to draw DolceToon :wub:

Paula also suggested a book ... love this idea too. I thought that I would call it *SM in KatToons*  of course, I will need tones of KatToons to include in it. It is so much fun to draw them :chili: so lets see ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------

